# arrow storage



## unknowensniper (Mar 1, 2009)

*Arrow storage*

did you try using a PVC pipe with abase?


----------



## crackshot1952 (Sep 19, 2006)

*arrows*

Store em? Hell I can never find em after I shoot them


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

crackshot1952 said:


> Store em? Hell I can never find em after I shoot them


I hear that! Republic of Missouri!


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

Im luck enough to have some heavy, thick cardboard tubes from work to use, but have also use, the free triangle box thats free from the Post Office and just cut one side off some, stands up and holds alot of arrows too!!!


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I store them in my closet,,I just stick them down in my boot's,,But ive got alot boots


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

36" of 4" pvc cap on one end & cleanout on other , this will hold a couple dozen arrows without any chance of damage.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Wide but narrow box punched full of holes on top. A bow box will hold a few.


----------



## djkost (Aug 30, 2005)

I give them away, what me to pm you?:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Here ya go. You'll get sick of drilling holes with this one.


----------



## CrossHairs (Feb 25, 2009)

I've never made one, but I've seen racks similar to Hoythunters only instead of drilling all those holes, they used gridded drop cieling light covers. I think you can pick them up at HD for a few bucks or so each. You'd prob have to cut them down to size somehow, but I bet it sure beats all that drilling. - Just a thought.


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Here ya go. You'll get sick of drilling holes with this one.


Not trying to be smart...but why do you have so many different arrows anyway?


----------



## tackdriver (Jan 15, 2006)

*Ceiling tile light defuser*

Try using light defusers for ceiling tile .Cheap and holes already drilled for ya ,Cut to ant size ya want.....


----------



## djkost (Aug 30, 2005)

If you just want to store them and not display them try using sara plastic wrap. I wrap it around the top and bottom a few times and it seem to hold them together. I then put them in the closet till I need them.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

Cut the bottom off of a 5 gal plastic bucket and put that (the piece with the bottom gone ) in another regular 5 gal bucket and you are set


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

daveswpa said:


> Not trying to be smart...but why do you have so many different arrows anyway?


I have 3 compounds, 1 horse bow, a recurve, and a crossbow. Those are just my compound arrows, I haven't got around to building another one for my traditional arrows and bolts.


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

milk crates zip tied on top of eachother. will hold about 80 arrows.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

PVC and attached to a 2x4. Works for me! :wink:

The bottoms are end caps for PVC. I drilled a hole and bolted them to the 2x4.


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*arrow holder*

I used the 3 inch PVC with end caps glued. I mounted them to the back of a cabinet with screws through the back wall into the cabinet. It is off the floor and arm level. I identified the arrow spine and weight per inch. Was able to group identical weights together. Helps.
Roy


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, too many good ideas, i'm going to get a headache now trying to figure which one to use.LOL


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Buy a piece of peg board cut whatever size you want and frame in a top and bottom, drill the top holes to accommodate whatever size arrows you have.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i made mine like hoythunter01 did except i used peg board the hole is already started, still got tired of drilling.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I screwed a pirce of peg board to the wall and used pegs


----------



## Millwood Mudd (Jul 14, 2007)

waiting4fall said:


> milk crates zip tied on top of eachother. will hold about 80 arrows.





AdvanTimberLou said:


> PVC and attached to a 2x4. Works for me! :wink:
> 
> waiting4 has been slipping around my backyard...I have been using milk crates for ever....
> 
> ...


----------



## STELZ (Jan 9, 2009)

Hang a strip magnet (like the ones used for honding screwdrivers) and attach it to the ceiling. With field points the arrows hang straight down and none of the fletching will touch---looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

I use a 5 gallon bucket turned upside down w/ the lid attached. I drilled 3/8" holes in the bottom for the arrows and I cut a 2.5" hole in the middle of the bottom. That way I can carry my arrows using the hole or use the hole as an "arrow stand" as I shoot.


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

This is one I built. It took a whole 20 minutes. Nothing fancy but it gets the job done.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Some cool ideas guys. Wish I would have heard of the light diffusers sooner. We just had a building Demolished at work and there was a huge pile of lights and diffusers that went to the landfill. I never thought of using them for arrow storage. I could have been set for life with the pile we had to throw away.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Buy the plastic containers of kitty litter and don't open it. Drill holes in the lid and stick arrows through the lid and down into the litter. They stay in place!


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

Check your local archery store maybe the would let you have one of their old display boxes.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

Tag for ideas


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Foul*

FOUL on Iglueit4you Comercial listing in a DIY project page. :mg::wink:
Roy


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ram6256 said:


> FOUL on Iglueit4you Comercial listing in a DIY project page. :mg::wink:
> Roy


 Ok, ya got me.. I'll remove it.. :chortle: The OP asked a question.. I was simply offering him a simple, cheap alternative... You do have to insert the cardboard dividers, so it's sorta diy.. :chortle: :wink:

What about Mitch's post.. it ain't either... :nono: :wink:


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*no free ride*

Mitch you have to come up better too.
1 nick on DIY card----
Roy


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

i found some sort of wine gift pox...used a puncher to go through the thick cardboard material painted it black. Holds them great.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

*Try this on for size.*

This is the ultimate! Its a piece of light filter that is used in industrial florescent light fixtures. I'm sure you have seen them before, they are in almost every large building just look up. I had a large sheet of it but I tossed most of it since my arrow storage needs were not that demanding. You typically find it in 2' x 4' sheets. 

This is a 12 x 12 rack that is installed between my loft floor joices. Their is a piece of this plastic grid in the front and in the back. I got the idea from an archery shop I used to haunt back in the 80's :cheers:


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

looks like I'm a little late to the party I see this was mentioned earlier but hey at least we have a pic now.


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

ram6256 said:


> Mitch you have to come up better too.
> 1 nick on DIY card----
> Roy


Sorry I got lazy, won't happen again my deepest apologies to the diy gods and gurus. :sorry: :ban:


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lighting Diffuser*

I have also made one with the lighting diffuser you can get at Home Depot or TAP Plastic and some left over plywood.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Great Ideas......Looks like the pvc is the most economical.........
Anyone else have pics?


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a few pics of the one I made. I now have 3 of them and think they are 3'x3' and will have to check what size the holes are as I have 2 sizes in each for smaller diameter shafts like carbons and larger holes for the line cutters and aluminum's.. 

Very simple to make with materials most people have laying around the house.. It also keeps the shafts nice and straight and organized...



















Hope this helps

NJBB


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

*Thanks!!!!!*



crackshot1952 said:


> Store em? Hell I can never find em after I shoot them


I thought I was the only one that had that problem. Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## roaddogjru (Aug 18, 2008)

*Arrow Storage*

I use about a 20" high cardboard box filled with lengths of PVC pipes cut about 12 to 14 inches long. There is probably 90 to 100 lengths in each box. I have two boxes with around 400 shafts in them and none of the fletch gets messed up.


----------



## roaddogjru (Aug 18, 2008)

*Arrow storage*

I use a 20" high cardboard boxes with 90 to 100 12" to 14" lengths of PVC pipe standing up. I store about 400 shafts in two boxes and never mess up the fletch.


----------



## big-Al (Aug 6, 2009)

I made this out of a 1"X6"X6' pine board i bought a Lowes for $5.17 I cut two pc's 16" long and two pc's 10" long. clamped the two 16" togather and drilled three 1.5 holes that will hold a dozen bear shafts in each hole and 98 3/8 holes to hole flethed arrows. i used a pc. of .062 Alum. tread plate on the back and a pc. of .125 smooth Alum. on the bottom to cover the holes. i work at a Fab. shop so the Alum. was free.


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

nice job!!


----------



## twigflicker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use the cardboard racks that bulk aluminum arrows used to come in... my buddy owned a proshop and he gave me several and they each hold 6 dozen arrows... They are only 18" wide or so and 9" or so deep... They've come in real handy...


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

cool ideas guys!!


----------



## Ddaily's son (Nov 17, 2008)

i deffinatly like the diamond plate idea. got alot of it laying around might have to design one around that stuff. :shade:


----------



## big-Al (Aug 6, 2009)

Ddaily's son said:


> i deffinatly like the diamond plate idea. got alot of it laying around might have to design one around that stuff. :shade:


i thought about building the hole thing out of diamond plate but i didnt think it would be good for the carbon arrows rubbing against the Alum. when taking them in and out or an Alum. arrow getting the anodize scratched up.


----------



## balibowhunters (May 7, 2010)

I am using a 1cm (half inch) rubber thick from rubber sole of sandal, then cut round as wide as the tube (bought the tube at ace h'ware that use for architecture plan) then drill 16 hole of those 2 rubber circle together.
slip thru the arrow into the hole, once 16 arrows inserted into the hole, i put the whole unit into the tube.
i am thinking to use fishing rod tube is also possible.
as shown at the picture, it hold only 16 arrows, and no vanes contact to the tube wall.
so when i travel, this is easier and light to carry along with the 4 arrow in the quiver.


----------

